# Admin & Mod Team @ ECIGSSA



## Gizmo (10/10/13)

I would just like to stick this post to show all our moderators. At the moment we full for moderators, but as the forum grows more will be required of course.

Update 19/04/2014

Moderator List:
@Riaz
@denizenx

Administrators:

@Gizmo
@Matthee
@Silver
@Rob Fisher
@devdev

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/1/14)

Update 09/01/2014

Moderator List:
@Riaz
@denizenx
@RevnLucky7

Administratos:

@Gizmo
@Matthee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Seeing that @RevnLucky7 is never active he has been removed as a moderator and been replaced with @devdev .

Please welcome @devdev

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Update 19/04/2014

Moderator List:
@Riaz
@denizenx

Administratos:

@Gizmo
@Matthee
@Silver
@Rob Fisher
@devdev

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

welcome to the team @devdev

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/4/14)

Welcome Devdev

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

Thanks guys - Really happy to be a mod on this awesome forum!

Looking forward to helping out however I can

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ (2/4/14)

Congrats @devdev

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

Conratulations @devdev , I just want to echo this here as well: This awesome team with excellent leadership can only spell SUCCESS! this is more than often an ungrateful job, but I'm 100% sure every member appreciate every team member's willingness, and mostly unseen hard work to keep this great forum on a roll.


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Most welcome @devdev.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/4/14)

Congrats @devdev and @Rob Fisher. Welcome back oom @Matthee

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Congrats @devdev and @Rob Fisher. Welcome back oom @Matthee
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Thanks, boetman...you never miss that one, great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (2/4/14)

welcome guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (2/4/14)

welcome and congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/4/14)

@devdev has proven to be such a active and thoughtful member he has been upgraded to Administrator.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/14)

Congrats @devdev !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/4/14)

Congrats @devdev.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/4/14)

List Updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/4/14)

Congratulations @devdev ... We know you will rock. I love this forum and get much joy from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/4/14)

Congrats @devdev well done and well deserved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (19/4/14)

Oh lawd @Gizmo, what have you done?!? Do you know how much damage that duck can cause with the power you have given him? 

On a serious note, congrats on the promotion sir @devdev 

*runs and hides*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (19/4/14)

Go @devdev. If I wore a bra, I'd be like...







But I don't so... sorry boet

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ShaneW (19/4/14)

But seriously... your contribution, and sense of humor, to this forum is much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (19/4/14)

Congrats bud!!!! Proud of you x

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (19/4/14)

Congratulations @devdev - keep on rocking  !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (19/4/14)

Gratz @devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/4/14)

Congrats @devdev. All the best! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (19/4/14)

Congrats @devdev, good thing I kept some duck avatars, they may please our duck overlord

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/14)

@devdev you rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (19/4/14)

Congrats @devdev, it is truly deserved, rock on brother!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (19/4/14)

Conrats @devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (19/4/14)

Wow, wow and wow - what a response!

Thanks everyone, such kind words from you all. Makes me very proud to be here to assist and serve all of you.

Let's keep this forum rocking!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Reinvanhardt (19/4/14)

110% deserving Master Duck! Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Seeing that @RevnLucky7 is never active he has been removed as a moderator and been replaced with @devdev .
> 
> Please welcome @devdev



Awe...
Anyway, hey guys. I'm back in SA!
Sorry for the inactivity - it's hard to get a connection in the middle of the Atlantic!


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

Welcome back, @RevnLucky7. What new gear did you bring for us to see?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Welcome back, @RevnLucky7. What new gear did you bring for us to see?



Unfortunately none. I lost my job


----------



## Zodiac (21/4/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Unfortunately none. I lost my job


Sorry to hear @RevnLucky7


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Unfortunately none. I lost my job


That is bad news, sorry to hear. Hope you find something new soonest.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/4/14)

Actually we have something up our sleeves that might interest everyone here, but until further notice, lips are sealed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (21/4/14)

Thats a bummer, I don't know you, but welcome back @RevnLucky7 - were you on a yacht race? just asking as the various Volvo Ocean Race Team guys are busy doing some serious practicing all over at the moment.


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/4/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Unfortunately none. I lost my job


Hey Revn sorry to hear bud but welcome back you were missed here.


----------



## Silver (22/4/14)

Welcome back @RevnLucky7
Hope you come right with something new
Wishing you all the best


----------



## Gizmo (11/7/14)

With matthee stepping down, we have had a close look at possible candidates for new moderators and admins. With our growth we feel that this has been required!


I would like to welcome @Rowan Francis and @Tyler D to the moderator position.

I would also like to welcome @Alex to the administration team, your expertise in web side of things will be a strong asset to the already strong team.


Welcome all


Update 11/07/2014
Moderator List:
@Riaz
@ET
@Rowan Francis
@Tyler D
Administratos:
@Gizmo
@Alex
@Silver
@Rob Fisher
@devdev

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/14)

Welcome aboard @Alex, @Rowan Francis and @TylerD! Thanks for climbing in!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (11/7/14)

Congrats to the new members of the admin & moderators team : @TylerD , @Rowan Francis and @Alex

You guys rock! 

The team is looking great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

congrats @TylerD, @Rowan Francis and @Alex for being taken into the "workforce" team, i trust you guys will do us proud, like you always do - thanks for all the hard work that all of you on the Moderator and Admin teams do to keep us up and running smoothly all the time, you guys rock

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## crack2483 (11/7/14)

Congrats chaps, fly the vape flag high! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riaz (11/7/14)

congrats and welcome to the team guys!!!

glad to have you on board

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## TylerD (11/7/14)

Thanks for the welcome guys! Gonna be awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/7/14)

Congrats guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Alex (11/7/14)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome, I just hope to do half as good a job as @Andre, who is one of the most dedicated people I have ever met online. And thanks to all the staff here for placing your trust in me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/14)

Not because I am part of the admins and mods, but if there was a competition to elect the best vaping forum in the world, I really think ECIGSSA would have a strong chance of winning.

Here's why

*We have the best forum software I have seen.* All the behind the scenes work by the founder @Gizmo to configure it the way it is - must make it the best running forum software out there. Ohms, smilies, points systems, retailer sub-threads, various "like" buttons.... the list goes on...

*We have a solid admins & mods team.* We are all vapers and have a passion for the forum. There is quite a lot of behind the scenes work here to keep things running in the right direction. It has to be said that @Andre was an instrumental part of this and contributed massively - but now that he has stepped down, we need to move forward with the additional members of the admins and mods team and do this site proud!

*And most importantly - I think we have the best group of members in the world.* Vape Team South Africa is a warm, kind and caring bunch. I have yet to see this much genuine help on any online forum anywhere. Not to mention fun, laughter and top content too. These sentiments have even been echoed by several international members, so it's not just me. Without the members this forum would be nothing but some software sitting on a server. So a big thank you to all of you who join in the spirit of this forum and make it what it is.

I think we can all be proud of ECIGSSA. Well done to all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Riaz (11/7/14)

well said @Silver 

i agree with every word

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (11/7/14)

Congrats all new team members. Just one question...whats the difference being a mod or admin?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (11/7/14)

Tom said:


> Congrats all new team members. Just one question...whats the difference being a mod or admin?


Admin can access the backend of the forum and configure components and modules.

Mods make sure the forums, threads and posts are in the right place, neat and that the members are behaving

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Riaz (11/7/14)

devdev said:


> Admin can access the backend of the forum and configure components and modules.
> 
> Mods make sure the forums, threads and posts are in the right place, neat and that the members are behaving


mods can also give warnings

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (11/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (11/7/14)

Congrats Guys!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Dr Evil (11/7/14)

Congratulations peeps

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## RIEFY (11/7/14)

congrats guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## TylerD (11/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> congrats guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I'm watching you Rief!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (11/7/14)

Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## kimbo (11/7/14)

TylerD said:


> I'm watching you Rief!


 
Like a chicken?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## thekeeperza (11/7/14)

Congrats guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/14)

Congrats guys, I feel safer already 

btw @Gizmo I think you mixed up @Tyler and @TylerD in your post

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (11/7/14)

Congrats guys... Great to see this incredible team growing from strength to strength. 
@Andre... Thanks for your service, you are an incredible asset to this community!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

Congratulations to all the new A & M staff and ditto from me regarding @ShaneW post @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/7/14)

Congrats guys!
Well done & well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## KimH (13/7/14)

Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/14)

Update 10/09/2014 - With the forum getting so busy we have pleasure on announcing an additional moderator to the team!

A very warm welcome and thanks to @Yiannaki stepping up to the plate to help with the workload!

Moderator List:
@Riaz
@ET
@Rowan Francis
@TylerD 
@Yiannaki

Administratos:
@Gizmo
@Alex
@Silver
@Rob Fisher
@devdev

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/14)

Well done @Yiannaki, I thought there was something new under your avatar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (10/9/14)

Congratulations @Yiannaki!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (10/9/14)

Well done @Yiannaki

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/9/14)

Well done @Yiannaki

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (10/9/14)

Congrats @Yiannaki

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/9/14)

Congrats @Yiannaki!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (10/9/14)

congrats @Yiannaki bro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (10/9/14)

congrats @Yiannaki

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (10/9/14)

grats @Yiannaki

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/9/14)

Sorry for the delayed response guys! Chaotic day at work!

Thank you all for the wishes 

I hope to serve this awesome forum well

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Morne (10/9/14)

Well done @Yiannaki

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (10/9/14)

Congrats @Yiannaki. Fly the flag high. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/9/14)

I cant really congratulate anyone for getting more unpaid work  so Im gonna say thank you @Yiannaki for joining the crew and to all the mods, thank you for the great forum experience, I real do appreciate the work put in.  Stay awesome, Vape on

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Silver (10/9/14)

Thanks @DoubleD 
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (11/9/14)

Congrats @Yiannaki !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/9/14)

JakesSA said:


> Congrats @Yiannaki !!


Thank you @JakesSA


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/9/14)

Grats mate. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/9/14)

I would like to take this opportunity to welcome @BumbleBee as a moderator on ecigssa, we believe he has demonstrated the right qualities to help keep this place running smoothly.

Welcome aboard

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (25/9/14)

Congrats @BumbleBee - so very well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/9/14)

Welcome to the crew @BumbleBee , great to have you on board bud 

I know you'll do a great job

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (25/9/14)

Congrats @BumbleBee ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (25/9/14)

awesome @BumbleBee ! congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (25/9/14)

Lekke Lekke @BumbleBee !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

Can't agree more with A&M on their choice. Congratulations @BumbleBee you surely have all the traits for a great moderator.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (25/9/14)

Congrats @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/9/14)

Congrats  And welcome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (25/9/14)

congrats @BumbleBee and welcome to the dark side 

great to have you on board buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

Welcome aboard @BumbleBee ! Great to have you on the team!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (25/9/14)

Welcome @BumbleBee ! Glad to have you on the team!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)

Riaz said:


> congrats @BumbleBee and welcome to the dark side
> 
> great to have you on board buddy


I was promised cookies

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I was promised cookies


 
They lied!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (25/9/14)

Awesome, @BumbleBee. Congrats and all the best with the new responsibilities.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/9/14)

Congrats @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)

Thanks everyone, great to be part of such an awesome group of people

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (25/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks everyone, great to be part of such an awesome group of people
> 
> View attachment 11950


No, no....this thread is about Moderators, not Monsters.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (25/9/14)

congrats @BumbleBee 
well done!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/14)

Congrats @BumbleBee!
Thanks for all your valuable contributions to the forum thus far
Wishing you all the best as a moderator

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (25/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I was promised cookies


cookies are in the back room, behind the door with the white light

enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

Riaz said:


> cookies are in the back room, behind the door with the white light
> 
> enjoy



If you're talking about the white horizontal portrait  - nasty hey?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/9/14)

Congrats and well done @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (25/9/14)

Alex said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to welcome @BumbleBee as a moderator on ecigssa, we believe he has demonstrated the right qualities to help keep this place running smoothly.
> 
> Welcome aboard



And there goes the neighborhood 

Congrats babes 
@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/14)

Update as of 9 October 2014 

When @BumbleBee became a moderator, I noticed that the list was not updated. So here is the updated list with @BumbleBee included

Moderators:
@Riaz
@ET
@Rowan Francis
@TylerD 
@Yiannaki
@BumbleBee

Administrators:
@Gizmo
@Alex
@Silver
@Rob Fisher
@devdev

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

Silver said:


> Update as of 9 October 2014
> 
> When @BumbleBee became a moderator, I noticed that the list was not updated. So here is the updated list with @BumbleBee included
> 
> ...



just in case i didnt congratulate @BumbleBee before. congrats mate. well done on this achievement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (10/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I was promised cookies

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (4/12/14)

We would like to congratulate and welcome @Marzuq to the moderating team. 

And from my side, I appreciate your contributions so far. And wish you well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/12/14)

Congrats @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/12/14)

Congrats @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (4/12/14)

Fantastic choice!! Well done @Marzuq !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (4/12/14)

Congrats @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/12/14)

Congrats @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (4/12/14)

congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (4/12/14)

Congrats @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (4/12/14)

Congrats @Marzuq ... Definitely well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

Thanks guys and gals. really humbled to become part of the team.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991 (4/12/14)

@ marzuq congrats on getting mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

So about those cookies...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (4/12/14)

Congrats. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (4/12/14)

Goooo @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (4/12/14)

Congrats Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> So about those cookies...


There are none...




Welcome to the team

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (4/12/14)

Congrats @Marzuq, well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (4/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/14)

A very warm welcome to the Team!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/14)

Congrats on your appointment as a moderator @Marzuq
Wishing you everything of the best.
We look forward to having you as part of the team!

Update as of 4 December 2014

Moderators:
@Riaz
@ET
@Rowan Francis
@TylerD
@Yiannaki
@BumbleBee
@Marzuq

Administrators:
@Gizmo
@Alex
@Silver
@Rob Fisher
@devdev

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (4/12/14)

congrats  @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (4/12/14)

Congrats @Marzuq 
Well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/12/14)

congrats chap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (4/12/14)

Grats dude.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

thanks to everyone for the very warm welcome. Its great to become part of such an outstanding team. Your work and contributions have been greatly appreciated by me and i am more than happy to start doing my part in helping out and helping the forum grow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (4/12/14)

Congrats @Marzuq


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/12/14)

Congrats @Marzuq! Well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/14)

Congrats @Marzuq....all the best with the new responsibilities. I know you will take it in your stride.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (4/12/14)

congrats dude. many hot pakistani chicks will be in your future

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/12/14)

ET said:


> congrats dude. many hot pakistani chicks will be in your future


Lol! I second that 

Welcome to the crew @Marzuq  good to have you on board!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/12/14)

Geez, a lot of things happened in a couple of days time! Many congratulations @Marzuq - you sure will be an excellent moderator.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/12/14)

Congrats @Marzuq vape happy and keep the guys in check!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/14)

johan said:


> Geez, a lot of things happened in a couple of days time! Many congratulations @Marzuq - you sure will be an excellent moderator.



Welcome back @johan!! We missed you!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/12/14)

Silver said:


> Welcome back @johan!! We missed you!


It has been a bit quiet round these parts with @johan away

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (27/6/15)

Efun.top said:


> What should I do if I want to ad in this site...


Hi @Efun.top

Can you be a bit more specific please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/6/15)

Hi @Efun.top 
If mean advertise on the website. Then please pm @Gizmo to arrange being set up as a supporting retailer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/15)

Efun.top said:


> What should I do if I want to ad in this site...



You need to sign up as a vendor. That gives you your own forum to advertise in. The cost is US$17 a month.

You need to send a message to @Gizmo with your Company name and postal address, email address and web site address. ONce payment is received then you will be able to promote your products in your own Forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/15)

Efun.top said:


> We want to be one of your suppliers.Can you cantact Gizmo to send me an e-mail?Because I can't cantact to him.We also want to realize the banner. @Rob Fisher



@Gizmo please make contact!


----------



## DarkSide (27/6/15)

Congrats @Marzuq Well done to you, very much deserved!


----------



## Marzuq (27/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> Congrats @Marzuq Well done to you, very much deserved!


Uhm thanks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (27/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> Uhm thanks


Lol  better late than pregnant. I mean never 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/15)

Efun.top said:


> Hi,I'm sorry for my wrong operation,please delete my post in a supplier sub-forum@Rob Fisher



Will do!


----------



## Alex (23/7/15)

On behalf of the Admin team I'm excited to welcome @Paulie as a member of the moderating team. His enthusiasm and excitement for all things vape related, is sure to benefit many who may be stuck for choices and looking for advice. 

Welcome to the A&M team Paulie.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/15)

Welcome to the team @Paulie

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (23/7/15)

nice one @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/15)

Welcome @Paulie 

Ps. There are no cookies

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/7/15)

Congratulations and welcome to the team buddy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (23/7/15)

Big ups @Paulie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol! I second that
> 
> Welcome to the crew @Marzuq  good to have you on board!


Congratulations @Marzug!


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks everyone, great to be part of such an awesome group of people
> 
> View attachment 11950


Way to go@BumbleBee.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/15)

Welcome aboard @Paulie! You rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/7/15)

Congratulations @Paulie - excellent candidate!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Way to go@BumbleBee.


Hehehe, thanks @kev mac


----------



## Paulie (23/7/15)

Thanks all  Know i have legal rights to troll @johan mwhahahaha lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (23/7/15)

Paulie said:


> Thanks all  Know i have legal rights to troll @johan mwhahahaha lol



TRY!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/7/15)

Congrats @Paulie and welcome to the team
You are a great person to be around and we are lucky to have you with us on this journey!

PS - love the avatar!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (23/7/15)

johan said:


> TRY!




Okay here goes 1010101010101010101 darn this harder than i thought lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (23/7/15)

Nice going @Paulie .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/7/15)

Paulie said:


> Okay here goes 1010101010101010101 darn this harder than i thought lol



It doesn't suit your awesome avatar .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/7/15)

Welcome to the team my fellow greek! @Paulie

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (23/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Welcome to the team my fellow greek! @Paulie


Tnks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/7/15)

All the best with the responsibilities, @Paulie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (24/7/15)

Welcome aboard paulie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/7/15)

Congrats @Paulie 
All the best bro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/15)

This thread needs an update since the appointment of @Paulie as a moderator

Update as of 15 October 2015

Moderators:
@Riaz
@ET
@Rowan Francis
@Yiannaki
@BumbleBee
@Marzuq
@Paulie

Administrators:
@Gizmo
@Alex
@Silver
@Rob Fisher
@devdev

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (15/10/15)

Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (15/10/15)

@Silver. My name fell off the list somehow  just letting you know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/15)

Jakey said:


> @Silver. My name fell off the list somehow  just letting you know



Lol, @Jakey, please explain how could that have happened....


----------



## Jakey (15/10/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, @Jakey, please explain how could that have happened....


Not too sure @Silver Could just be human error. I forgive you

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (24/12/15)

Dear Mods,
As I seem to be in credit in my Ecigssa account to an amount in excess of R9000 could I kindly request you could give this to me as a cash payment? I am travelling back from the UK to Swaziland shortly and at current exchange rate this would enable me to buy 2 cups of coffee and a cheese sandwich at airport. Thanking you in advance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (12/1/16)

Hi all

*We would like to announce the appointment of @shaunnadan as a new moderator and member of the Admin and Mod team at ECIGSSA*

Shaun is a committed vaper first and foremost - with exceptional vaping knowledge - but he also is a major asset to our community. He can always be found helping people with their vaping - from helping newer vapers with gear to explaining coil builds and answering questions. And Shaun does this without flinching and with flair.

He has a big heart and we are grateful to have him on the team.

Shaun, congrats. We wish you all the best and look forward to working with you !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 15


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

A well deserved appointment... a vaping helper of note! @shaunnadan you rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (12/1/16)

congrats @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (12/1/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (12/1/16)

Brother well done you deserve it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/1/16)

Welcome @shaunnadan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/1/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan .Great team addition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (12/1/16)

Welcome to the team @shaunnadan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/1/16)

Welcome @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (12/1/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (12/1/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (12/1/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

Awesome appointment. Congrats @shaunnadan. All the best with the responsibilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (12/1/16)

Grats Shaunnadan! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (12/1/16)

Congrats man and welcome to the team bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Update as of 13 January 2016

Moderators:
@Riaz
@Rowan Francis
@Yiannaki
@BumbleBee
@Marzuq
@Paulie 
@shaunnadan

Administrators:
@Gizmo
@Alex
@Silver
@Rob Fisher


----------



## Clouder (13/1/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (25/2/16)

Hi everyone.

*We would like to announce the appointment of @Kuhlkatz as a new moderator and member of the Admin and Mod team at ECIGSSA*

With his many insightful posts on the technical aspects of vaping, to welcoming and offering advice to newcomers. Kuhlkatz displays all the right stuff we look for in a candidate. Please join us in welcoming him in his new role on the forum.

We are really glad to have you on the team.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (25/2/16)

Alex said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> *We would like to announce the appointment of @Kuhlkatz as a new moderator and member of the Admin and Mod team at ECIGSSA*
> 
> ...


Brilliant (yet logical) choice! Congrats @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (25/2/16)

Alex said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> *We would like to announce the appointment of @Kuhlkatz as a new moderator and member of the Admin and Mod team at ECIGSSA*
> 
> ...




Congrats @Kuhlkatz ! Awsome news!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (25/2/16)

Congrats @Kuhlkatz . Well deserved and well suited!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (25/2/16)

Congrats @Kuhlkatz .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (25/2/16)

Congratulations @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/2/16)

Nice one @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/2/16)

Welcome @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/2/16)

Way to go @Kuhlkatz!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/16)

Delighted to have you on the team @Kuhlkatz !!
Wishing you all the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/2/16)

Thanks for all the wishes guys. 
Hope I can live up to all the 'hype'

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (25/2/16)

Congrats @Kuhlkatz 
You will make a great addition to this already awesome admin team

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/16)

@Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/2/16)

Congrats @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/2/16)

@Rob Fisher , I'm an ECIGSSA member, so I was already on the best team

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Ezekiel (25/2/16)

Congrats @Kuhlkatz! I wish I could be as excited and satisfied about new ministerial appointents as I was about new moderator announcements!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (25/2/16)

Congrats @Kuhlkatz .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> I wish I could be as excited and satisfied about new ministerial appointents as I was about new moderator announcements!



Lol, thanks @Ezekiel. Unfortunately (or even fortunately) we have no control over or insight into those agendas. I think the general sentiment of those external to it is that it is unfortunately not for the benefit of the people that they are supposed to defend or stand up for.
I hope we can maintain a civil level of sanity here though


----------



## ChadB (25/2/16)

Congrats @Kuhlkatz !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/2/16)

congrats @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/2/16)

Update as of 26 February 2016

Moderators:
@Riaz
@Rowan Francis
@BumbleBee
@shaunnadan
@Kuhlkatz 

Administrators:
@Gizmo
@Alex
@Silver
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (26/2/16)

Well deserved @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

But who watches the Watchmen?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (26/2/16)

Stosta said:


> But who watches the Watchmen?



You do @Stosta !
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

Silver said:


> You do @Stosta !
> Lol


Nah, I pass judgement on people, but I'm too lazy to do anything but that!

You guys do such a great job keeping this forum clean and making it what it is. So in all seriousness, big-ups to @Gizmo @Alex @Silver @Rob Fisher @Riaz @Rowan Francis @BumbleBee @shaunnadan and last but not least, @Kuhlkatz !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Neal (26/2/16)

Big congrats @Kuhlkatz, very well deserved. Big thumbs up also to rest of mods/admin for all efforts and hard work. This is a great forum without doubt.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (26/2/16)

Stosta said:


> But who watches the Watchmen?


Our wives have that covered

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NewOobY (26/2/16)

well done @Kuhlkatz grats on the nice promotion

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (17/3/16)

Greetings everyone.

*We would like to announce the appointment of @zadiac as a new moderator and member of the Admin and Mod team at ECIGSSA*

Zadiac is a long standing member of the forum, who is passionate about all aspects of vaping. He's very talented in the diy juice arena, and loves to play around with all manner of fancy coils and equipment. On a personal note, I have known Z for many years now through my involvement in another popular SA forum, where he is also an outstanding moderator who doesn't shy away from the odd troublemaker. I'm sure the fact that he's an SAPS member has something to do with that.

Please join us in making him feel welcome.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Congrats @zadiac! Welcome to the team! You Rock!


----------



## BumbleBee (17/3/16)

Welcome @zadiac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/16)

Welcome Zadiac 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (17/3/16)

Welcome to the team @zadiac 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/16)

Looking forward to having you on the team @zadiac!
Wishing you all the best with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/3/16)

@zadiac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

Stosta said:


> But who watches the Watchmen?


We do. In WhatsApp groups... Que Jaws music

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (17/3/16)

Congrats @zadiac .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip (17/3/16)

awesome Newz congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/16)

@zadiac

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (17/3/16)

Congrats @zadiac Bud! We are all very lucky to have you as a mod on the Forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (18/3/16)

Oh my! Went to work last night and when I came back this morning I found this!
Thanks everyone for the special welcome and well wishes.
I will do my very best as a mod and try to help out wherever I can.
I am honored to be part of this forum and now of this team.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Greyz (18/3/16)

Nice one @zadiac!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (18/3/16)

Wowzors @zadiac !! I suppose I have to respect you now? I kid of course!!! Congratulations on the appointment!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/3/16)

Congrats @zadiac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (18/3/16)

ey grats @zadiac , I am personally scared of you cause I have seen your interactions on this forum  - I will now walk the straight and narrow and respond to you as Sir. The following are examples: yes Sir, how high Sir and how many was that Sir ... hehehehe well done man you deserve it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (18/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> ey grats @zadiac , *I am personally scared of you cause I have seen your interactions on this forum*  - I will now walk the straight and narrow and respond to you as Sir. The following are examples: yes Sir, how high Sir and how many was that Sir ... hehehehe well done man you deserve it



Whaaaaat? I've been nothing but a teddy bear all this time!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## shabbar (18/3/16)

gratz @zadiac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/3/16)

Welcome to the team @zadiac. Glad to have you on board !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/16)

The list needs an update since the appointment of @zadiac in March 

Update as of 7 July 2016

Moderators:
@Riaz
@Rowan Francis
@BumbleBee
@shaunnadan
@Kuhlkatz
@zadiac

Administrators:
@Alex
@Gizmo
@Silver
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Neal (7/7/16)

Great job there guys, thanks for all your hard work and efforts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## HPBotha (8/7/16)

Congrats to all the new moderators! 

Well done and kudos to you all! Much love

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Hi all

There is a great announcement to be made this morning.

*We are extremely proud and happy to announce that @shaunnadan has been appointed an administrator of ECIGSSA.* He has been a moderator for some time. Over the past year or more, he has helped with so many things and has gone way beyond the normal call of duty.

Managing the PIF initiative, helping with the ECIGSSA competitions and running the competitions at VapeCon so excellently are some of the things Shaun has done for us. In addition, Shaun contributes in so many other areas, many of which are behind the scenes. And he does it with such willingness, kindness and skill. Thank you Shaun, you are a true gentleman and an asset to this forum. ECIGSSA would not be nearly as good without your contributions and help.

Taking nothing away from the rest of the team, who each do their bit to making this place rock. And believe me, it takes a lot of work!

Join me in congratulating @shaunnadan and wishing him well for the future.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 21 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (29/9/16)

Magic stuff @shaunnadan, Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (29/9/16)

Don't forget his thorough battery use and safety explanations. A topic every vaper should be familiar with. 

Congrats @shaunnadan!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Caramia (29/9/16)

Congratulations @shaunnadan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (29/9/16)

Congrats and well deserved @shaunnadan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/9/16)

Conratz @shaunnadan thank YOU and all the other mods for what you do to keep this forum buzzing and clean!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (29/9/16)

Congrats on becoming the newest Administrator @shaunnadan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (29/9/16)

CONGRATS @shaunnadan , Very well deserved and all the best going forward.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PrenessaM (29/9/16)

Congratulations @shaunnadan . I'm sure your are elated at this news and will be on cloud number 9 all day. Vape that premium juice all day and let's celebrate this good news. Super proud of you Mr Nadan. And thank you to the ecig forum for appreciating all the hard work and Dedication Shaun has shown. Much Love.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nico_gti (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan All the best. And a big thanks to the rest of the Ecigssa Admin Team.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

PrenessaM said:


> Congratulations @shaunnadan . I'm sure your are elated at this news and will be on cloud number 9 all day. Vape that premium juice all day and let's celebrate this good news. Super proud of you Mr Nadan. And thank you to the ecig forum for appreciating all the hard work and Dedication Shaun has shown. Much Love.



And thanks to you @PrenessaM for allowing Shaun to do all the things he does and supporting him so much.
It certainly shines through

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Boktiet (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan and the whole Admin team for a great forum...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (29/9/16)

Welcome aboard the train @shaunnadan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan, you are always helpful, you certainly know your stuff, and I enjoy your sense of humour. Very well done mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

What a win! Well done @shaunnadan , and thank you for all the help you have given me along the way (especially explaining batteries to me like a million times). And thank you @PrenessaM for loaning him to us so often!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (29/9/16)

grats @shaunnadan you deserve it. Onward and upward hey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/9/16)

Congrats my friend @shaunnadan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dave1 (29/9/16)

Congratulations @shaunnadan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/16)

Congratulations @shaunnadan , well done. 

THANKS TO YOU and the OTHER MODS/ADMINS for all the work done behind the scenes that keep this forum running so efficiently and making it such a great place. 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan and a big thank you to you and all the other staff for your time and ceaseless effort in making the forum run so smoothly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (29/9/16)

@shaunnadan thank you for everything you do for the community it is very appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (29/9/16)

@shaunnadan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (29/9/16)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/9/16)

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/9/16)

Whoop!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/9/16)

congrats @shaunnadan you will make a excellent admin! Great job Team!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (29/9/16)

@shaunnadan Congratulations, you are always here, always helpful and always friendly. Every one that is on this forum will get to know this and that is what is going to make you a great abmin. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/9/16)

@shaunnadan congratulations sir well deserved

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (29/9/16)

Congratulations @shaunnadan , well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/9/16)

I'll have an extra 2 on you @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip (29/9/16)

nice one Shaun

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/9/16)

Well deserved @shaunnadan - I always enjoy the humour in your posts and your service to this forum is appreciated.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (29/9/16)

Congratulations @shaunnadan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (29/9/16)

Thanks @shaunnadan, you're a real asset to Ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (29/9/16)

Congrats @shaunnadan and ecigssa for the growing family

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (30/9/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> There is a great announcement to be made this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations @shaunnadan we know you'll do a great job!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (30/9/16)

Go @shaunnadan !!! Well done and well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (30/9/16)

Congratulations @shaunnadan.
Confident that you will do a outstanding job.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Uforia (30/9/16)

Well done @shaunnadan !!! Great achievement!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (30/9/16)

Congratulations @shaunnadan Well Deserved, a True Scholar and a Gentleman ....as well as being the PIF Legend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/9/16)

Thanks to you and the whole team. ecigssa is a great site. Lets keep it that way. Friendly, helpful and respectful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/16)

congrats @shaunnadan well deserved mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/16)

It gives me the greatest of pleasure to announce a *new Moderator* to the Team! 

Please join me in welcoming @Stosta to the *Admin and Mod Team of ECIGSSA*!

@Stosta has been an active member with a great sense of humour and an active reviewer and enthusiastic participant on the forum and has just the temperament to handle the job as well as staying true to his persona that we have gotten to know and love! Congratulations Matt... we know you will be a great asset to the Team!





Update as of 23rd November 2016

Moderators:
@BumbleBee
@Kuhlkatz
@Riaz
@Rowan Francis
@Stosta 
@zadiac

Administrators:
@Alex
@Gizmo
@Rob Fisher
@shaunnadan 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 13


----------



## NewOobY (23/11/16)

grats @Stosta I know you will do great

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (23/11/16)

always know when @Stosta comments it's either relevant, helpful or otherwise worth reading.

Congrats!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (23/11/16)

Well done Stosta nice to see you've moved into moderating this mad house

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It gives me the greatest of pleasure to announce a *new Moderator* to the Team!
> 
> Please join me in welcoming @Stosta to the *Admin and Mod Team of ECIGSSA*!
> 
> ...


Congrats @Stosta fully agree with this!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/11/16)

@Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/11/16)

Congrats @Stosta .

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/11/16)

​First guy who replied to my first noob post on here, been a good friend since, couldn't think of anyone better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (23/11/16)

I just called @Stosta a dork moments before he became a moderator PHEW...Timing is everything lol..BIG CONGRATULATIONS to @Stosta on this massive honor. I know you will do a fantastic job and Excel in your new role.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (23/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 76221​First guy who replied to my first noob post on here, been a good friend since, couldn't think of anyone better.



Ditto @Feliks Karp, The one who held my hand every step of the way in this journey, What a legend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/11/16)

Welcome to the madness, and good luck @Stosta, hehehe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/11/16)

Congratulations @Stosta , with great power comes great responsibility....

So get off your ass and start going through each thread to make sure no ones causing kak....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PsyCLown (23/11/16)

Congrats @Stosta !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (23/11/16)

Congratulations @Stosta , you deserve your appointment in every way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/16)

A big welcome to the team @Stosta !



Thanks for everything you have done on the forum so far - and wishing you all the very best as part of the Admin & Mod team!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/11/16)

STOOoosttaaaaa... well done! All the best

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (23/11/16)

Congratulations @Stosta 
Whatever you do just make sure you having fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (23/11/16)

Congrats @Stosta! Well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (23/11/16)

Congrats @Stosta .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (23/11/16)

@Stosta .......... a big salute from me.
Well done and I know you will do a terrific job.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Wowzers guys! So much love for little ol' me!

When I was approached about this it really seemed to be an absolute no-brainer. In the year I have been on here, this forum has become such a huge part of me it is crazy. There is nothing more satisfying than being able to help someone start off their vape journey, and then be asking them for advice a couple of months down the line (@Feliks Karp and @Imtiaaz know this well!).

Such a huge honour, I really hope I can help maintain the awesomesauce that oozes out of the ECIGSSA forum. I promise, I won't let the power get to me head *quickly changes Greyz to Grapes*

Love you guys, you all rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (23/11/16)

Nice @Stosta make us mere peers proud and instill the hope that one day ordinary people like us can also become admins or mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Wowzers guys! So much love for little ol' me!
> 
> When I was approached about this it really seemed to be an absolute no-brainer. In the year I have been on here, this forum has become such a huge part of me it is crazy. There is nothing more satisfying than being able to help someone start off their vape journey, and then be asking them for advice a couple of months down the line (@Feliks Karp and @Imtiaaz know this well!).
> 
> ...



Damit @Stosta i was just about to chirp you more kak and as i was about to type my mods batts went flat and i have no spare at work today....

Ita all your fault bud...  karma....

Shes so hot...



When shes not on drugs..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Damit @Stosta i was just about to chirp you more kak and as i was about to type my mods batts went flat and i have no spare at work today....
> 
> Ita all your fault bud...  karma....
> 
> ...


Haha! I'm not sure I know what you're saying, but yay for Karma Electra!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! I'm not sure I know what you're saying, but yay for Karma Electra!





Playing with words... My batts went flat cause i was about to chirp you "karma"

Then i say... 
Karma (Camen Electra) shes so hot... 

Then...
The end


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! I'm not sure I know what you're saying, but yay for Karma Electra!



In my head it makes sense but maybe im just tired from a long day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (23/11/16)

Congrats @Stosta, you deserve it bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AhVape (23/11/16)

Congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/11/16)

Nice one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/11/16)

Congrats @Stosta, none better qualified. All the best with the new responsibilities.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (23/11/16)

That's awesome @Stosta... really really well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (23/11/16)

Congrats @Stosta, my apartheid brother, big up on becoming a mod 
I personally know how much you love this forum and it's members, I'm super proud of your achievement!

PS: Don't use your Mod powers and change my handle to Grapes - somebody will get hurt....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hands (23/11/16)

Congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (23/11/16)

Congrats @Stosta !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Greyz said:


> Congrats @Stosta, my apartheid brother, big up on becoming a mod
> I personally know how much you love this forum and it's members, I'm super proud of your achievement!
> 
> PS: Don't use your Mod powers and change my handle to Grapes - somebody will get hurt....


What if I kept it all cool-like.. GraPezzz? Thanks buddy!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (23/11/16)

Stosta said:


> What if I kept it all cool-like.. GraPezzz? Thanks buddy!



No, rather Grapes, a Pezz is a sweet dispenser... don't need my name associated with the Pezz cult!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/11/16)

Congrats @Stosta. 
Well deserved!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (24/11/16)

NewOobY said:


> grats @Stosta I know you will do great


@Stosta well done, making a great staff better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (24/11/16)

Congratz @Stosta! Very well deserved Dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/11/16)

Welcome to the team @Stosta 

I'm sure you will be a great asset to the team and the community.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/11/16)

well done @Stosta - noooooice work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/16)

Time for another team announcement

We would like to announce that @BumbleBee has stepped down from the Admin & Mod Team to focus 100% on his vaping business (The Vape Guy). You may have seen that he has recently become a supporting vendor.

This is a bittersweet moment for the team. The sad part is that we are losing a great member of the team. But.... he won't be far away..... and we do wish @BumbleBee all the very best with his vaping venture, which he intends marketing on the forum he knows so well.

@BumbleBee has become a household name on the forum and has played an important role in our team. His loyalty and dedication over the years has been remarkable. He has always been committed and passionate. And has always made the time to help others.

From designing logos to helping noobs, driving all the way from Tzaneen for help with VapeMeets and VapeCon - @BumbleBee we cannot thank you enough for all you have done for the team and for ECIGSSA. We wish you all the success going forward that you deserve.

Please join me in thanking @BumbleBee for all his tireless dedication over a long time - and in wishing him the best for the future!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/11/16)

Silver said:


> Time for another team announcement
> 
> We would like to announce that @BumbleBee has stepped down from the Admin & Mod Team to focus 100% on his vaping business (The Vape Guy). You may have seen that he has recently become a supporting vendor.
> 
> ...



Hey @BumbleBee, I'm sure you wont be far away and hopefully we still see you around but I would love to wish you all the best in your new endeavors and may you reach all the success you deserve.

Thank you for everything you have done for Ecigssa and all the members and you will remembered as an Eciggsa LEGEND!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/11/16)

Hey @BumbleBee !

I hope it wasn't something I said!  Thank you for all your efforts towards making this forum the amazing platform that it is today, glad you won't be too far, and also really excited to see what "The Vape Guy" has in store for us.

I wish you the best of successes guy, don't be a stranger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/11/16)

Thanks for all the work @BumbleBee. All the best with the new venture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (24/11/16)

Silver said:


> Time for another team announcement
> 
> We would like to announce that @BumbleBee has stepped down from the Admin & Mod Team to focus 100% on his vaping business (The Vape Guy). You may have seen that he has recently become a supporting vendor.
> 
> ...



You guys are so awesome 
Thank you for all the encouragements and everything else you gave @BumbleBee over the years 

When I heard he was going to step down, I though WOOHOO I'll have my husband back 
Now he is just mixing juice all day and all night  

It's awesome to live out your passion and see your dreams become a reality.
Thank you @BumbleBee for making mine happen and it is now your well deserved turn 

PS he is already suffering from withdrawal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/16)

Greyz said:


> Congrats @Stosta, my apartheid brother, big up on becoming a mod
> I personally know how much you love this forum and it's members, I'm super proud of your achievement!
> 
> PS: Don't use your Mod powers and change my handle to Grapes - somebody will get hurt....


ooooooooohhhhhhhh.......... i think i have those powers !!!!!!

Evil Laugh HAHAHAhahahaAHAHAHahahahAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/16)

@BumbleBee 

BumbleBee was one of the first forum members i came into contact with when i joined up. he was polite and gave me good advise. we would bump into each other on the forum and there would be a casual "like" or "thanks" shared amongst posts. when i joined the team BumbleBee was there to help to show me the ropes and always entertained my long phone calls from singing Happy Birthday to him, to discussing which concentrate to use in a juice to give it that something "extra". 

i think my fondest memory was finding out @BumbleBee had a *real name*, being shocked when i heard it and then 2min later it was discarded and resolved to forever be known as BumbleBee !

I truly hold you in the highest regards as an outstanding forum member, a vigilant moderator and an amazing friend. Offering insight and a different perspective on things i knew that i could always rely on Mr.Bee to have my back !

Best of luck buddy with your new adventure and alway remember that even though you're on the otherside you will always be "One of us"

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## BumbleBee (24/11/16)

Wow guys, this is really... um.... wow! This has been a decision that has taken quite a while to reach, and I'm sure that MTN has made a few bucks off all the phone calls. I knew it would be hard but now that the time has come I'm finding myself more emotional than I thought I would be. This forum has been such a big part of my life for so long, it's impossible to just walk away, so yes, I am definitely going to be sticking around 

Thank you for all the well wishes guys, it really means a lot... genuine

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/11/16)

Thanks @BumbleBee for your good work here, all the best in your venture (although with all your knowledge and know-how you wont need it).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/11/16)

shaunnadan said:


> @BumbleBee
> 
> BumbleBee was one of the first forum members i came into contact with when i joined up. he was polite and gave me good advise. we would bump into each other on the forum and there would be a casual "like" or "thanks" shared amongst posts. when i joined the team BumbleBee was there to help to show me the ropes and always entertained my long phone calls from singing Happy Birthday to him, to discussing which concentrate to use in a juice to give it that something "extra".
> 
> ...


haha, I remember that birthday song, how could I forget 

thanks man

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/16)

Thanks Buzz (@BumbleBee) for all your real support from way back and through some tough times... will never forget that support and the phone calls. All the very best with the Vape Business! I know you will do well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (24/11/16)

@Stosta congratulations bud, richly deserved. I know you will be a success.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/11/16)

Congratulations @Stosta 
All the best @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/16)

Just updating this thread since the recent announcements. 
There are no new changes, we just forgot to post the updated list 

ECIGSSA Admin & Mod Team as of 25 December 2016:

Moderators:
@Kuhlkatz
@Rowan Francis
@Stosta 
@zadiac

Administrators:
@Alex
@Gizmo
@Rob Fisher
@shaunnadan 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (11/9/17)

Gizmo said:


> I would just like to stick this post to show all our moderators. At the moment we full for moderators, but as the forum grows more will be required of course.
> 
> Update 19/04/2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked (11/9/17)

Hi All, Could someone please help me. How do I start a new thread? I get stuck at the Polls. What are they and what must I type in there?


----------



## Raindance (12/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Hi All, Could someone please help me. How do I start a new thread? I get stuck at the Polls. What are they and what must I type in there?


If you are not wanting to run a poll, just ignore that piece and type the first entry of you thread.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Hi All, Could someone please help me. How do I start a new thread? I get stuck at the Polls. What are they and what must I type in there?





Then choose a sub-forum, Add title and body




click on "Create Thread" - done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/17)

Ok thanks for your help! I went wrong by entering in the Question box.


----------



## Silver (18/5/18)

Hi all

*It gives us great pleasure to announce that @Stosta has been awarded administrator status.*

Our team of Admins and Mods work tirelessly to help make this a great place. There isnt much difference between Admins and Mods since we work as a team and have a fairly flat structure.

However, we acknowledge all the effort @Stosta has put in since becoming a moderator. He has helped the team (and the forum) a huge amount over the past year and is an excellent ambassador for ECIGSSA. Always helpful and genuinely concerned about the community.

Thank you for all your efforts @Stosta - you certainly help to make this a great place and your level of commitment and enthusiasm rocks! We are lucky to have you with us.

Please join me in congratulating @Stosta !

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 21


----------



## antonherbst (18/5/18)

Congrats @Stosta a well deserved medal

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (18/5/18)

Lekker man!! Congratulations @Stosta

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (18/5/18)

So great to see this MR @Stosta, u legend u! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/5/18)

yay @Stosta !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (18/5/18)

Congratulations and well done @Stosta.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/5/18)

Well done. @Stosta

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (18/5/18)

Well deserved @Stosta !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (18/5/18)

Thanks guys!!!   

This really is such an amazing community, and I'm privileged to be part of it. I can assure you my power-abuse episode last week during the competition was just a phase, and will continuously strive to keep my behaviour completely high-end! 

Also, what does this button back here do???

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16 | Funny 7


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (18/5/18)

Congratulations @Stosta 

You deserve it buddy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/5/18)

@Stosta!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/5/18)

well done and congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (18/5/18)

Congrats @Stosta

Well deserved good sir!

Edit: Oh, and if you find any new buttons to push just do it. You know you want to. Consequences shmonsequences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (18/5/18)

Anvil said:


> Congrats @Stosta
> 
> Well deserved good sir!
> 
> Edit: Oh, and if you find any new buttons to push just do it. You know you want to. Consequences shmonsequences.


Thanks @Anvil! I have screengrabbed this and will pass the buck to your direction when the poo hits the fan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (18/5/18)

Very well deserved! congrats @Stosta !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (18/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Thanks @Anvil! I have screengrabbed this and will pass the buck to your direction when the poo hits the fan!


You're an admin now, the buck and any associated poo stops with you my friend. I already have some nice excuses lined up:

"He's an admin, he should know better"
"Why would he listen to a forum newbie?"
"He's from KZN, some of us are a bit slow"
"Look at his profile, clearly he has joined the Dark Side!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (18/5/18)

Way to go @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (18/5/18)

YESSSSSS!! Congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (18/5/18)

Nice one boet @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (18/5/18)

Yeah, I think @Stosta has definitely demonstrated he has a thick enough skin to handle the abuse of being admin.

Congrats dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/5/18)

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/18)

Woooow the Sith Lord has been upgraded! 

Congrats, man @Stosta

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/5/18)

Congrats @Stosta 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (18/5/18)

Whooohoooo @Stosta Well Done, and well deserved!!

And they say trolling gets you no where, Boy where they wrong!!  
Found a gif of you celebrating, Thought Id share with the community...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Whooohoooo @Stosta Well Done, and well deserved!!
> 
> And they say trolling gets you no where, Boy where they wrong!!
> Found a gif of you celebrating, Thought Id share with the community...


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha I can so see him doing those

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (18/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha I can so see him doing those



I've seen and imagined enough disturbing things in my life, so I'll take a hard pass on this one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dubz (18/5/18)

Congrats @Stosta .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/5/18)

congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (18/5/18)

OMG we are all doomed! They just handed the nuclear launch codes to one whom will actually use them!

Jokes asside, congratulations @Stosta, well deserved and thanks for your contribution.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## TheV (18/5/18)

Rebel scum better watch out! ... Congratulations @Stosta

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/5/18)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> *It gives us great pleasure to announce that @Stosta has been awarded administrator status.*
> 
> ...


Very well deserved @Stosta!! Thanks for your contributions to the forum and I always enjoy your humour. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (18/5/18)

Congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/5/18)

Very well deserved! congrats @Stosta !

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (18/5/18)

Awesome Awesome and Awesome Again @Stosta - Well Done - your children are going to be so proud of their Daddy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zebeebee (18/5/18)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> *It gives us great pleasure to announce that @Stosta has been awarded administrator status.*
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Stosta keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/5/18)

Congratulations @Stosta , keep em coming, we’re ready for anything.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (18/5/18)

Congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/5/18)

Nice one @Stosta, this will bring balance to the force

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (18/5/18)

How much SINEP did you suck for this @Stosta 
Jokes aside, this won't change my behaviour towards you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Schnappie (18/5/18)

Congrats @Stosta and well deserved,you are officially now a married guy with a child, working two jobs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stillwaters (18/5/18)

Congrats @Stosta, and well deserved.
This may be the time for a vsluable lesson: if you don't press the button, youwill never know what it's for. So you have to press it. It's a learning process

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (19/5/18)

Been a hectic few days and only catching up on all this love now! Thanks so much guys! 42 new alerts from this thread!!! 

I'm going to need a bigger red button!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (19/5/18)

Stosta said:


> I'm going to need a bigger red button!


That's what _she_ said

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (19/5/18)

craigb said:


> That's what _she_ said

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## TheV (21/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Been a hectic few days and only catching up on all this love now! Thanks so much guys! 42 new alerts from this thread!!!
> 
> I'm going to need a bigger red button!


*Stosta* doesn't work for me sorry. *Stosta* or GTFO!
Can't they revert the color?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (21/5/18)

TheV said:


> *Stosta* doesn't work for me sorry. *Stosta* or GTFO!
> Can't they revert the color?


Bwahahaha!

It's such a small thing, but my greatest victory last week was my name not being pink anymore!!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (21/5/18)

Stosta said:


> It's such a small thing,


Words @Stosta has heard way too often

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheV (21/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Bwahahaha!
> 
> It's such a small thing, but my greatest victory last week was my name not being pink anymore!!!


You've changed. You're not the *Stosta* I once knew

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stosta (21/5/18)

TheV said:


> You've changed. You're not the *Stosta* I once knew


*Stosta 2.0!!!*

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/5/18)

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (21/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/5/18)

Stosta said:


> *Stosta 2.0!!!*


As long as it is not like Windows updates that discofogulate everything is fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Anvil (22/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> As long as it is not like Windows updates that discofogulate everything is fine.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SAVaper (22/5/18)

Congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/18)

Hi all

*It gives us great pleasure to announce that @Christos has joined the Admin and Mod team as a Moderator.*

Our team of Admins and Mods work tirelessly to help make this a great place. There isn't much difference between Admins and Mods since we work as a team and have a fairly flat structure.

@Christos joined the forum just over three years ago. He is an enthusiastic contributor here and always tries to help where he can. His vaping has progressed leaps and bounds and he is always willing to share his experiences with others. He is also known to add a little humour on occasion which adds to the excitement and fun  

@Christos has always offered his help and assistance to us. For example, in this year's VapeCon he was there from Friday to Sunday helping us wherever possible. A true gentleman and an asset to the forum.

Thank you for what you have done for us @Christos. You have made a great impact and we are lucky to have you with us. 

Please join me in congratulating @Christos !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/18)

ECIGSSA Admin & Mod Team as of 12 September 2018:

Moderators:
@Kuhlkatz
@Rowan Francis
@zadiac
@Christos

Administrators:
@Alex
@Gizmo
@Rob Fisher
@Stosta 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## craigb (12/9/18)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> *It gives us great pleasure to announce that @Christos has joined the Admin and Mod team as a Moderator.*
> 
> ...


Oh crap. there goes the neighbourhood 
First @Stosta becoms full admin, now @Christos becoms moderator - admins must be getting really desperate 

Congrats @Christos, wishing you all the best bud!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (12/9/18)

Congrats @Christos

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/9/18)

Wonderful @Christos!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/9/18)

Congrats @Christos

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/18)

Congrats @Christos.
Great to see the team growing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (12/9/18)

Congrats @Christos !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (12/9/18)

Congratulations @Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/9/18)

Congrats @Christos

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/9/18)

Congrats @Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (12/9/18)

Ag nooit, nee man! Lol

Congrats @Christos, well earned recognition.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (12/9/18)

Congratulations @Christos well done.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (12/9/18)

Congratulations @Christos

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/9/18)

Nice 1 @Christos

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/9/18)

awesome @Christos !!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kishan Ghela (12/9/18)

Congratulations

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/9/18)

Nice one @Christos

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (12/9/18)

Congrats @Christos .

Suppose he doesn't want to reply in case somebody see his name in pink.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/9/18)

Adephi said:


> Congrats @Christos .
> 
> Suppose he doesn't want to reply in case somebody see his name in pink.


Just waiting for @Feliks Karp to congratulate me before I proceed to give an acceptance speech. :F

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi (12/9/18)

Christos said:


> Just waiting for @Feliks Karp to congratulate me before I proceed to give an acceptance speech. :F



I'm waiting for @Stosta to let rip. Bet he's been waiting for this day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/9/18)

Congratulations @Christos , well done Boet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/9/18)

Congrats @Christos

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (12/9/18)

Congrats to @Christos for joining the amazing team Ecigssa. I know the team will surely benefit from your knowledge and for us as normal pleps on the forum - i say watchout for his wrath of unicorn. I have seen it in action and it causes either proudness or utter shock.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/9/18)

Congratulations @Christos .

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (12/9/18)

Top of the Range @Christos

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (12/9/18)

Wow. Congratulations @Christos

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (12/9/18)

Christos said:


> Just waiting for @Feliks Karp to congratulate me before I proceed to give an acceptance speech. :F

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/18)

Congratulations @Christos

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/9/18)

I want to thank everyone for their kind words and all the encouragement.

I also want to thank my arms for always being at my side and my legs for all their support.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Bulldog (12/9/18)

Christos said:


> How much SINEP did you suck for this @Stosta
> Jokes aside, this won't change my behaviour towards you


You may have to now @Christos 
Congratulations

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (12/9/18)

Christos said:


> I want to thank everyone for their kind words and all the encouragement.
> 
> I also want to thank my arms for always being at my side and my legs for all their support.




/r/dadjokes but seriously good job on convincing someone you are to be trusted, Frank Abagnale would be proud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/9/18)

Way to go @Christos , just remember you still need to be nice to @Caramia

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/9/18)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> *It gives us great pleasure to announce that @Christos has joined the Admin and Mod team as a Moderator.*
> 
> ...



Yeah @Christos  great news about a great guy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (12/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Way to go @Christos , just remember you still need to be nice to @Caramia


@Christos has been extremely nice to me, and I can only highly recommend him as seller of vape gear

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/9/18)

Caramia said:


> @Christos has been extremely nice to me, and I can only highly recommend him as seller of vape gear


hahahahaha
you buttering him up for the next sale

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (12/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> hahahahaha
> you buttering him up for the next sale


Shhhhht...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (13/9/18)

Weldone and congratulations @Christos

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (13/9/18)

Nice one @Christos , Congratulations

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (13/9/18)

I did actually missed this, congrats @Christos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/18)

Well done @Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/9/18)

@Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/9/18)

All I can say is I am behind this decision 100%. Nothing would bring me greater joy than this, and I feel it is a win for everyone on the forum...




Also congrats @Christos !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (13/9/18)

Congrats @Christos, your humor always makes me laugh, cant wait to see what you unleash now that you are “the man”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (13/9/18)

Congrats @Christos 

A well deserved honor to a stellar human being!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/9/18)

Congrats @Christos 

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (14/9/18)

Mooi @Christos ! Well done!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/9/18)

Congrats Brother!
Well deserved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

